# Home of the Racycle



## bentwoody66 (Dec 15, 2009)

I've been doing some homework on the whereabouts of the Miami cycle & manufacturing building and hopefully I will be able to come up with some photos of the plant if it is still standing. I'm living in the hometown of Racycle and my girlfriend says she thinks the building is still there. It's just a matter of converting the map to the current street locations. Wish me luck, regardless if it has been demolished I'll take pictures of what stands there now. I'll keep my eyes open for any collectibles I might be able to find.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Dec 29, 2009)

Sadly, today I drove by the former (at least I think) location of the Miami building. It is now home to a scrap metal yard. I did notice a seat on Fee-pay that has Miami cycle, Middletown Oh. stamped on the side for sale.


----------



## pelletman (Dec 30, 2009)

There are many knowledgeable old Wheelmen in that area.  Look in the Wheelmen roster, Fred Fisk, Bob Jameson etc.


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 30, 2009)

Thats pretty cool! Only us bike nerds, eh? I went to Mass. on business and found the Iver Johnson manufacturing plant in Fitchberg. An old Wheelman I was talking to said he got a brick from the building. Did you find the location?


----------



## pelletman (Dec 31, 2009)

Of the Iver Johnson factory?  I have seen it many times.  It is about 10 miles from my office.


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 31, 2009)

I was asking if Bentwoody found the Racycle plant.

Pelletman-you in Fitchburg? Do you ever goto Gamesh cyclery? I met George? when I was there. He bought alot of bike stuff from the I/J. plant when they closed.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Dec 31, 2009)

I may have spoke too soon, upon further investigation. There were 2 buildings on that block, Miami cycle and American tobacco. Looking at old newspaper articles I discovered that the tobacco building burnt down in 2004. I will take some pictures and let the Wheelmen decide if it is the right building.


----------



## pelletman (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm in Gardner, never met George but I have heard of him.


----------



## kz1000 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Gamache Cyclery*

Just a Note about Gamache's, He closed his doors this past Summer and everything is gone, Not sure of the years, but supposedley it one of the longest running Schwinn dealers. He couldn't find a buyer to his liking so he sold everything and closed shop.


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 1, 2010)

Sucks about Gamaches!! He had an attic full of gems. He took me up there to show the I.J. purchases he had made.


----------

